# First Pit Doodle!



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I just finished the basic outline for my first pit bull doodle! Yes I need to finish the shading and what not. It's still a work in progress. I don't know if I got the head size right. Again it's my first doodle. So don't be to harsh on me. XP

I might later on offer to color this in for anyone that is interested. No promises yet!

PitBull WIP by ~The-AlBtRaUm on deviantART


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

The title freaked me out. oke: I saw some creepy looking curly, fluffy Pit mix ahhhhh! 

But the doodle is good


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lmao, oooops. Didn't mean it that way XD That would be one ugly dog non the less. 

For future reference then. When I say doodle, it shall mean art doodle  

And thank you, I don't draw to many other things besides horses and a few tigers. So a dog is kind of out of my league. I tried though, at least it's not terrible.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Far from being terrible. It's pretty much fantastic  
And yes, haha... that would be one ugly dog!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol well thank you. I tried to make it not look like scribbles. I guess I did it!

And indeed, just like chihuahua/pits or doxie/pits. Gross.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You are a very artsy fartsy person. Each new piece only impresses me more. My GF is all about painting and mixed media, and I took a few appreciation classes in school. I love viewing art. Your work on the computer is amazing. Especially the one of Ecko. I mean, I am kinda biased, but it's pretty amazing.
I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you. I wouldn't say i'm that good at art. I try. But lately I have had a lot of time on my hands, and i've had the small drive to make some art. It just comes every now and then. 

Lol my last photo manip previous to making some for the members on here was 4 months ago. It comes in spurts about every 3 months. 

I will try to continue to make stuff while I still can XD so maybe you will see more work from me. Who knows! But thank you all for the support


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks cool, would be a nice decal or something.! Do you draw on paper or just with the computer? Use pictures or just your mind?


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

ames said:


> Looks cool, would be a nice decal or something.! Do you draw on paper or just with the computer? Use pictures or just your mind?


I use my computer. I draw with a tablet, but I switch between my finger pad on my laptop as well. I looked at a dog for visual reference. Mainly for just the head. The body was the easy part. XP


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> I use my computer. I draw with a tablet, but I switch between my finger pad on my laptop as well. I looked at a dog for visual reference. Mainly for just the head. The body was the easy part. XP


haha nice. I like old fashioned paper and paint  I just don't like the mess to clean up after lol


----------

